# Bobcat in Muskegon



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This topic was taken off the Muskegon MLive Forum. I post it here, because the bobcat in this case is not your normal wild cat that we associate with hunting. http://www.mlive.com/forums/muskegon/ There were several posts following which reveal the lack of understanding between the peta mentality other respondents. Here is a photo of the bobcat under discussion. http://www.imagemuskegon.com/search/review.php?sid=249 

170. Bobcat in Muskegon 
by MichiganLady, 9/8/02 23:21 ET On August 31st,saturday, we were leaving to go to the Binder Park zoo. When we went outside there was a bobcat in the neighbors yard across the street from us. I petted it and tried to carry it to my house so I could call someone to get it. It grabbed the tree and wouldn't let go. I figured it was someones pet. Well we left to go to the zoo. That following tuesday we found out that someone called the cops and they came out and shot it. They had the humane society with them but they missed it with a tranquilizer gun. So the cop just shot it. I would like to get the word out to NOT call the cops when you see a wild animal roaming around. There is Noah's Project you can call and there is West Michigan's ASPCA that can be called. There are other places too. I also think it is unfair when the cops will give a pitbull dog that has chewed up a child a chance to live but kills a bobcat that wasn't doing anything wrong. The people around here were teasing it and a guy was hitting it in the head with a club! Now this is the same bobcat I was petting and picked up. What do you all think?


----------

